# What happened to my poo?



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

GET READY FOR THE MORNING OF HELL! My cute adolescent pup has turned into demon dog!

This morning Nacho decided to go upstairs whilst i was in the shower and god knows how managed to get in between my duvet cover and shred the duvet to bits - Stuffing EVERYWHERE! I then very sternly told him off for him to then literally look at me in defiance grab my tights out of my hand and shred them and refuse to drop them. I was then chasing him around the house like a loony trying to retrieve them - What a fantastic game for him! 

After my sanity returned I realised that chasing him was obviously not the smartest move so stopped the game of stop, run and chase and closed my bedroom door to get ready knowing that the tights were no more (already 5 minutes late for work).

Another pair of tights later and safely on my legs I opened the bedroom door for him to jump on me from the top of the sofa and aim for my head! I caught him in my arms, he started scrabbling and laddered my tights again!!!

Since then he has pulled up the carpet in my office and decided to chew up the label of the rug! 

I am completely gobsmacked at his naughtiness this morning. The routine hasn't changed and normally he is a snuggly delight in the morning. I'm praying that this is a one off!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god! Definitely a demon dog morning! Really hope it's a one of naughty day for you! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear they are funny are'nt they.

Do not read on if your eatting,Buddy decided to put his head down the toilet yesterday and yes a child had been to the loo and not flushed! needless to say there was poo and shreded toilet roll rubbed into the hall carpet and Buddys face !!! Yuck


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't help but laugh at that 

Bobs sometimes gets these manic moods on him and once he gets over excited can be a real nightmare. Even when he is being told off he sits there, tongue hanging out and tail wagging none stop.

It's usually his bed he drags the stuffing out of though - not my duvet!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: oh dear, that made me chuckle!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Susie

Betty is only a couple of weeks older than Nacho and she has been sooo naughty over recent weeks... I hope it's not the start of things to come for you!!! I'm hoping this phase will pass soooooon I'm putting it down to
their age!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ah oh no! What a terror!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

We're having similar issues with Archie-Pie at the moment ... he's decided that our kitchen needs re-decorating. I came home the other day to find around 1ft square of wallpaper torn off the wall and shredded on the floor. He's now starting nawing at the corner of the walls too (we have an old house that doesn't have the metal guards on the corners of plaster ... hope that explains what I mean ha ha ha )

95% of the time he's a complete angel, but he has these moments where he's just incredibly naughty.

Maybe we need to send Nacho and Archie to a boot camp for a few days


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Oh dear they are funny are'nt they.
> 
> Do not read on if your eatting,Buddy decided to put his head down the toilet yesterday and yes a child had been to the loo and not flushed! needless to say there was poo and shreded toilet roll rubbed into the hall carpet and Buddys face !!! Yuck


Haha oh my goodness! They are little critters aren't they! What a lovely job to have to clear up! You can't help but love them!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah thanks everyone! Least I know i'm not the only one with little monkeys! If u saw Nacho now you'd think I was making this morning up. He's doing the puss in boots (Shrek) eyes at me and giving me his paw whilst I try and type. Hmmmm we'll see how long this cuteness lasts hey


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

sounds like he's hit his teens xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Oh dear they are funny are'nt they.
> 
> Do not read on if your eatting,Buddy decided to put his head down the toilet yesterday and yes a child had been to the loo and not flushed! needless to say there was poo and shreded toilet roll rubbed into the hall carpet and Buddys face !!! Yuck


Oh no... was eating! A chocolate (read brown) biscuit. 

Bleugh! 

Turi x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

It's not funny at the time, but my goodness, what a cutie Nacho is!! I could forgive him anything!! I really think he's one of the cutest pups on here!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Must admit that Nacho is uber cute!!

Loving the stories of the badly behaved 'poos. I shouldn't laugh (especially not at Buddy with his head down the loo) but i am as they all seem to have a few mad moments as they grow up.

It's just lucky they are so damn cute isn't it!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers and everything else that Cara has got out of this stage now. Whilst you lot had nice puppy time mine was eating the sideboard ... Then the stairs .... Them wee'd on my freshly changed bed including my pillow!!!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

With my limited experience i'd say be ready for the long haul. Tilly went through all the naughtiness... then got much better behaved....then decided it was time to test the boundaries again...and again...and again. Shes now just over a year and still loves her mischief. 

All part if the fun though eh.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

but after all :........... so so cute.....
especially nacho...
I ve seen him for real .... 
he's gorgeous ... sweet and cute !! 
his colouring is so in usual xx,, 
hugs to nacho 
even tho he's being naughty xxxxx 
mar x,


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Our poos were in the utility room the other night when we went out for dinner. We came home a few hours later, and they had taken their bed and started de-stuffing it. Of course the 8 mo. puppy Dino was the culprit, as our older on never bothers anything... she looked at us, like it was all him! lol. 
Any one have trouble getting their poo to poo in the snow? Our puppy goes potty outdoors but wants to come back in and poo! (also how do I start a thread on here?)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Brenda you have to go into the section on the forum that your thread will relate to, such as; the puppy place, cockapoo pictures, health etc, then once you've gone into that near the top it will say 'new thread' click that & then submit it once you've done


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no now i'm getting worried. My poor Archie has had his op last fri and has been so well behaved even having to wear his lampshade he has still been good but i get the feeling that when it comes off Monday he will get his own back on me. He is getting on for 7 months now. eek!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly must be Archie's sister! She did same to wallpaper on landing about a week ago! And ditto the 95% good! But she gets so hyper. One minute so sweet and cuddly, then next the cockapoo on speed!


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

haha i do have to laugh, what little pickles they are indeed! What is it about tights, knickers and socks they love! Monty tried pulling off my friends socks (whilst she was wearing them!!!) when we first got him! Embarrassing!! Chewed up lip balm, bag destroyed, slippers shredded haha!

But looking at this face its so hard to believe!!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG!! The story about the toilet is so funny!! My children are older thankfully and everyone in the house must close the lid or there's hell to pay!!

Monty is currently chewing his way through our wooden bed (which we are replacing) but did not chew as a tiny pup. My book says they can start again at 10 months and that's what he did!! And a pair of boots and shoes!! Expensive puppies!

Miranda&Monty


----------

